# Trichopilia suavis 'Harford' HCC/AOS ©J. Riegel 2012



## jtrmd (Jan 26, 2012)

*Trichopilia suavis 'Harford' HCC/AOS*


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 26, 2012)

*OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What a beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am dying for it!!!!!!!!!!!*

Any cultivation tips!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 26, 2012)

:drool::drool::drool: FABULOUS!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## jtrmd (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks.I grow it in a little less light than my Catts,but pretty much the same Temps and water.


Does anyone know how to edit the thread title?Its not letting me get rid of the @j.riegel nonsense when I try to edit the post.I wish I would of noticed that earlier.LOL!


----------



## jtrmd (Jan 26, 2012)

never mind!I found the advanced options that time .HAHAHA


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice, what media is it in?


----------



## jtrmd (Jan 26, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Nice, what media is it in?



Its in a bark mix


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2012)

Hmmmm, I have a trichopilia in sphagnum, I hope its not too wet.


----------



## jtrmd (Jan 26, 2012)

Im in a gh so sphag would stay too wet for me.This is the only Trich I grow,and have a few smaller pieces of the same species with success.I could just be getting lucky these past couple of years.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, it seems to be working!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 26, 2012)

Totally lovely!


----------



## Inguna (Jan 26, 2012)

Very colorful! Lovely!


----------



## John M (Jan 26, 2012)

This clone has the nicest colour that I've ever seen. Spectacular! .....And beautifully photographed!



Erythrone said:


> *OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What a beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Hey, Lise! Here's some news to make your mouth water! :evil: Those divisions I made of my plant are coming along nicely. So, come this May, I can send you one, if you're still interested. As I said last year, I'll give you the right of first refusual. Hopefully, they won't bloom before shipping time. If so, maybe we will be lucky with the weather and it will be mild enough to ship a bit earlier.

Hang on....only a few more months until you can have your own plant!


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 26, 2012)

This is truly lovely!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 26, 2012)

Amazing blooms!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 26, 2012)

nice color. they like moderate temps and warmth in summer (decently drained bark mix) but usually to get them to flower, a much cooler and brighter winter will pull the flowers out. they don't need as much moisture in the winter


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 26, 2012)

Very frilly and delicate-looking.. Congrats!


----------



## jtrmd (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone.I think Im going to stick to what I have been doing.The only thing that will change is the fertilizer,sinc eI have been trying out the K-Lite


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 27, 2012)

A great pic of beautiful flowers!!!! 4 bulbs only? Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 27, 2012)

a beautiful thing!


----------



## jtrmd (Jan 27, 2012)

JeanLux said:


> A great pic of beautiful flowers!!!! 4 bulbs only? Jean



Its 3-4 bulbs


----------

